# Fische sterben



## Daggi150671 (12. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen
Mein Vater hat einen Kleingarten mit Teich seit 5 Jahren.In den letzten Wochen sterben die Fische ohne erkennbaren Grund.Das Wasser wurde kontrolliert und es ist in Ordnung.Der Teich wird regelmässig gereinigt.
Der Teich ist ausgestattet mit einer grossen Filteranlage,Sauerstoffplatten,Sauerstoffsteinen und Wasserlilien.In der Gartenanlage befinden sich noch 5 Teiche.Dort ist jedoch alles in Ordnung.Er weiss sich einfach keinen Rat mehr und wir hoffen das ihr vielleicht eine Idee habt.
Im Teich befanden sich Koi`s und Goldfische und der Teich umfasst 2400l

Lieben Gruss Daggi


----------



## troll20 (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo  Daggi, herzlich willkommen im Forum. Auch wenn der Grund  nicht so schön ist.
Kannst du uns den Teich und seine Filteranlage etwas genauer vorstellen?
Denn eigentlich grenzt es schon fast an ein Wunder das Koi und Goldfische 5 Jahre überhaupt in der Pfütze Überleben konnten.
Nun gut dieses Frühjahr und der bisherige Sommer sind bei vielen anders als die letzten Jahrzehnte. Extremstress durch Unmengen an Blütenpollen, wochenlanges ablaichen usw.
Sehr sehr hohe Wassertemperaturen und wenn dann das ganze Teichsystem schon an seinen Grenzen die letzten Jahre lief ......
Wie sind, waren denn die Wasserwerte und vor allem, wie wurde gemessen?


----------



## Daggi150671 (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo Troll
Ich werde nachher mal meinen Vater fragen und dann kann ich wahrscheinlich mehr sagen.
Lieben Gruss Daggi


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juli 2018)

Moin,

Fische raus wenn noch welche da sind. Der Teich ist definitiv zu klein für Goldfische und Koi!
Über mehr müssen wir nicht diskutieren.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juli 2018)

Nicht gleich so böse Ida.
Kann ja sein er hat die absolute ober riesige Filteranlage und wechselt dazu täglich 20% Wasser usw. Dann geht das schon irgendwie.  Aber auch da haben gerade Koi auf Grund ihres Wachstums schnell Probleme. Und Dauer Stress ist es für die Tiere auf so kleinen Raum immer.  Da muss nur noch ein kleiner Tropfen zu viel sein und schon geht es los.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juli 2018)

Ich musste das so böse formulieren, weil mir bei einem anderen (ähnlichen) Fred fast die Hutschnur hochgeht.
Aber 2400l, wenn es denn so "viel" ist, sind schlicht zu wenig, ob mit oder ohne WW und toller Filteranlage.
Wie sollen sich denn die Tiere vor der Hitze retten können? Selbst wenn der Teich 1m tief ist, so ist er im besten Fall 2 Schritt lang und 1 Schritt breit und ohne Stufen. Da kann ein Koi sich ja noch nicht mal strecken, geschweige denn mehrere + Goldfische. 

Ich möchte hier niemanden persönlich angreifen, aber mich wundert das Fischsterben nicht, es stimmt mich traurig.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juli 2018)

Aber Daggi ist nur die Fragestellerin nicht die Halterin. 
Und Nackenschläge helfen leider keinem, schon gar nicht den Fischen.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juli 2018)

Dann gebe ich der Fragestellerin den ungemein nützlichen Tipp an ihren Herrn Papa, die verbleibenden Tiere schnellstmöglich in einen anderen Teich umzusiedeln und keine Kois mehr in diese Art von Teich zu setzen  

Denn: Wie groß ist die "große" Filteranlage? Was bedeutet "regelmäßige Reinigung" (da ahne ich schon Schlimmes)? Und wie sehen die Wasserwerte aus? 

Wir können lediglich mutmaßen, was den Tod der Tiere herbeigeführt hat.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juli 2018)

Hi Daggi,

das Fischsterben kann mehrere Ursachern haben

der z.Z vermutlichste:
Sauerstoffmangel wegen der momentanen Hitzewelle. Bei 0 Grad sind ca. 19mgO2/l im Wasser gelöst, bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur nur noch 7mg O2/l vorhanden, bei 30 Grad noch weniger (5mg/l) - da sich der Sauerstoffgehalt bei bestimmten Gradzahlen Wassertemperatur allerdings nicht mehr weiter erhöhen läßt da das Wasser dann net mehr O2 aufnehmen kann bringt auch die allerbeste Filteranlage/Luftsprudler ect. nichts, wenn dabei net auch die Wassertemperatur abgesenkt wird

Karpfen und Goldfische benötigen rund 5,5mgO2/l Wasser um noch so über die Runden zu kommen. Bei noch weniger O2 im Wasser sterben erste weg wenn der Teich net groß und der Besatz hoch ist (heißt in einem 1.000.000l Teich können dann 10 Koi/Goldfische immer noch recht problemlos überleben weil für jeden immer noch 100.000l vorhanden wären aus denen sie O2 rausatmen können, in einen 2000l Teich bei 10 Goldfische/Koi gäbts den Supergau weil ein Fisch da ja nur noch 200l zur laufenden O2-Versorgung hat

Pflanzenschutz-/-vernichtungsmittel im Nachbargarten

steigende Bakterienanzahl (je wärmer es wird umso stärker wachsen auch die gut wie schlechten Bakterienstämme im Teich wenn sie "fressbares" vorfinden)

MfG Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Juli 2018)

Laß bitte die Wassertemperatur messen, drei Mal täglich, früh mittags abends. Das ganze aufschreiben.
Die Werte teilst du uns bitte schnell mit.
Thermometer gibt es überall: Für Lühlschrank, Aquarium, Poolthermometer.

Ich gehe auch von zu hoher Temperatur und Sauerstoffmangel aus. 2500 Liter werden sehr schnell warm.


----------



## Phiobus (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

also da hier ja immer an das wohl der Fische gedacht wird.
Was meint ihr denn was passieren wird wenn Daggi zu ihrem Pappa geht und sagt:
" Papa im Internet wurde mir gesagt Du musst jetzt alle Fische weggeben"
Da wird jede weitere Hilfe von euch keine Früchte mehr bringen.

Ihr dürft mich auch verteufeln. Auch ich habe ein paar Goldfische in 2 BRT.
Ich habe während der Hitzeperiode Temperaturen zwischen 21° und 23° gehabt.
Allerdings lasse ich 60 % der Wasseroberfläche von Pflanzen beschatten und wenn es noch heißer wird, dann wird der Sonnenschirm aufgespannt.
Es ist alles machbar, wenn man am Ball bleibt und die Hintergründe versucht zu verstehen.
Und selbst der Supergau aus meinem anderen Thread mit mit Ausfall Sauerstoff- und Umwälzpumpe und damit einhergehenden Stillstand der Filters und Bodenfilters hat nach jetzt 3 Wochen noch keinem meiner Fische geschadet.

Ich würde mir wünschen das die Leute "dankbarer" mit Ihren Antworten sind wenn sie sehen das jemand wenigstens um Hilfe bittet. Oder erzählt ihr auch jedem AQ- und Koi-Pool- Besitzer das das alles nicht artgerecht ist.
Ja der Aufwand ist größer und bis auf das Temperaturproblem mit oft wenig aufwendigen aber vernünftigen Ansätzen in den Griff zu bekommen.

Also ich würde gern ein paar Fotos von dem Teich sehen wollen um ein paar probate Lösungen in Ansatz bringen zu können. Weiterhin sind Wasserwerte wichtig mitzuteilen.
Und als erstes 50% vorsichtiger Wasserwechsel am besten mit Überlauf.

VG Tom

Edit: Oh sorry, ich lese grad Koi, hmm naja stapeln ist natürlich nicht angesagt. Bin bei dem Wasservolumen natürlich von Fischen so um die 20 cm ausgegangen. Abgesehen davon das ich keine Koi-Erfahrung haben sind diese auch nicht solche Kämpfernaturen wir Goldfische.

@Daggi150671 Los her mit den Bildern während ihr langsam das Wasser wechselt...


----------



## koichteich (18. Juli 2018)

Hey Phiobus, du sprichst mir grad aus der Seele. Ich möchte hier niemand verurteilen weil er denkt das er Gottes Koi-pool geschaffen hat für das echte koi-paradies.
Natürlich sind diese Fische extrem empfindlich...warum eigentlich?
Auch diese Koi können nicht sprechen sonder  "glänzen" nur mit Wachstum und dennoch mit diversen Krankheiten. 
In diesem oben genannten Hobby-Gartenteich Forum sollte es mehr um alle Teichbesitzer gehen... meine Meinung!!!
Und ich kenne weitaus mehr Teiche die minimalistisch sind und dennoch, oh Wunder, funzen. 
Danke und Gruß

Andreas 

P.S. klingt ja fast rebellisch hier...


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Juli 2018)

Stimmt, viele Teiche funktionieren nur, mehr nicht. Leider.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Juli 2018)

Ich habe nie und nimmer von einem perfekten Koiteich gesprochen. Geschweige denn, dass ich ihn bei mir Zuhause habe.

Wir reden aber über 2400l Pfütze und da wundert Ihr Euch, dass die Tiere bei den Temperaturen "so plötzlich" verendet sind?
Was sind denn bitte 2400l? Wenn es denn so viel ist?

Wenn Daggi eine Null vergessen hat dranzuhängen, dann können wir gerne noch mal diskutieren.

Die Aussage, dass kleine, minimalistische Teiche (bsp. 4000l) mit Koi funktionieren, betrachte ich als Tierquälerei.
Mit einem Koi vielleicht, aber die Tiere möchten auch nicht alleine sein. Sie möchten sich richtig bewegen, wachsen und ihrer Natur nachgehen.
Ausgezeichnetes Wasser bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass sich das Tier wohlfühlt. Wenn die Tiere allenfalls 20cm groß werden... ja dann könnte es hinhauen mit ein paar Litern. 

Aber was schreib ich mir eigentlich die Finger wund? Es kommt doch sonst sofort der Aufschrei, dass das Volumen viel zu klein ist und alles andere sich daraus ergibt. 

Es wäre schön, wenn Daggi sich noch mal zu Wort meldet. 
Aber mehr als den Tipp "keine Koi und Goldfische mehr in den Teich zu setzen" kann man nicht geben. Bei dem Volumen helfen weder Wasserwechsel, noch teure Medikamente, noch eine ständige Komplettsanierung womit man mehr kaputt macht als alles andere.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2018)

Täglich 1m³ Wasser aus der Wasserleitung nachfüllen.....dann gehen die Temperaturen etwas runter.
1,0 m³ kosten rund 5 Euro.....da kann man das schon ein paar Tage im Sommer machen.

Schlauch aber nicht zuvor in die Sonne legen.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juli 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> 1,0 m³ kosten rund 5 Euro.....da kann man das schon ein paar Tage im Sommer machen


Wenn ein Kubikmeter fünf Euro kosten würden, wäre ich schon pleite. 



koichteich schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier niemand verurteilen weil er denkt das er Gottes Koi-pool geschaffen hat


Zu spät.



koichteich schrieb:


> Natürlich sind diese Fische extrem empfindlich


Stimmt nicht.



koichteich schrieb:


> In diesem oben genannten Hobby-Gartenteich Forum sollte es mehr um alle Teichbesitzer gehen... meine Meinung!!!


Geht es doch. 



koichteich schrieb:


> Und ich kenne weitaus mehr Teiche die minimalistisch sind und dennoch, oh Wunder, funzen.


Kenne ich auch. Nur "funzen" und "funzen" sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
Ich kenne einen locker 15 Jahre alten Gartenteich, lass es 5 tausend Liter sein, dort leben locker 25 Fische drin.
Vom Koi über Goldfische, bis haste nicht gesehen. 
"Funzt" soweit, das alle Fische leben und seit Jahren ihre Runden ziehen.
"Funzt" aber überhautp nicht, wenn man sieht das die meisten Fische trübe Haut haben, die Koi in der Zeit nur 40cm groß geworden sind, Karpfenpocken haben, Haut Geschwülste und was weiß ich nicht alles. 
Sauerstoff oder andere Wasserwerte? Werden nie gemessen! Warum auch? "Funzt" doch.


----------



## goldi_garten (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo, habe nicht so fachmännische Tipps, aber wurde denn schon mal das Futter gewechselt? Vielleicht ist in der aktuellen Verpackung ein Erreger?


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2018)

Die Diskussion zu den Wasserpreisen findet Ihr jetzt hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/gartenwasseruhr-ot-aus-fische-sterben.49221/

Hier bitte zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Michael H (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo

Schüttet doch eure Löcher im Garten mit Wasser einfach zu . Dann spart ihr schon mal das Wasser .......
Ihr habt wahrscheinlich echt nichts besseres zu tun wie euch über den Unterhalt eines Teiches zu streiten.....vorallem hatten wir das ja auch alles schon mal .
Es wird immer kleine Teich geben in dem Fische kaputt gehn , aus welchen Gründen auch immer . Deswegen wird sich aber auch nichts an den Teichen ändern . In den Baumärkten oder wo auch immer müßen ja auch die ganzen Fische verkauft werden . Denke auch das vielleicht 1 % der Fragesteller hier im Forum ihren Teich deswegen Vergrößern oder was am Filter ändern . Nehmt es doch einfach so hin und gut ist . Aufregen bring doch sowieso nichts.
Andersrum sag ich jetzt nicht das in großen Teichen nicht auch Fische aus irgend welchen Gründen kaputt gehn , ist mir auch schon passiert . Kann natürlich auch sein das ich auch ein ( sogenannter ) Tierquäler bin .
Wer weiß das schon so genau , hier verschwimmen ( Wortspiel) die Grenzen ein wenig .



koichteich schrieb:


> weil er denkt das er Gottes Koi-pool geschaffen hat für das echte koi-paradies.


 den Spruch find ich auch Geil ( nur mal so nebenbei )


----------

